

Ask HN: Could I have your thoughts on my Cheat Sheet Generator and Resource? - DaveChild

One of my side projects has actually made it to the internet. Woohoo! My ability to scupper my own projects by overthinking them apparently does know some bounds. Anyway, I'd love to hear what HN thinks of the idea, execution, etc.<p>http://www.cheatography.com/<p>It's a simple cheat sheet builder and resource - you assemble a cheat sheet with lots of useful info, and the site generates a PDF and shares it with everyone.<p>At the moment it's all ad-supported, and I'm considering adding adverts to the PDFs as well. I'm trying to come up with better revenue ideas than the current (AdSense) advertising.<p>Things I'm already working on ... I'm not particularly happy with how the cheat sheets are exposed - if you visit a cheat sheet page, there's no above-the-fold route to other cheat sheets. The homepage links to new cheat sheets but not in a particularly enticing way. And I'm going to add a "cheat screen" - a live, full-page, JS-controlled cheat sheet you can bookmark.
======
bennywild
This is wonderful. I'm totally gonna use it and contribute to it on a long
flight tomorrow.

You can always tell a good idea when it gets your gears turning. With the sort
of database that you'll be building, you could experiment with different
visualization strategies and hyperlinking between cheat sheets!

A simpler task for version 1.0.1: Make sure that formatting is cleaner on the
generated PDFs. For example, on this cheat sheet there is one hanging row on
an otherwise empty pp2

[http://www.cheatography.com/davechild/cheat-
sheets/javascrip...](http://www.cheatography.com/davechild/cheat-
sheets/javascript/pdf/)

~~~
DaveChild
Glad you like it! Since launching it I've become almost obsessed with ideas
for cheat sheets, and one thing I want to add in is a "cheat sheet zeitgeist"
- a page which lists requests, ordered by their recent popularity.

I'm working on a few formatting issues at the moment. Unfortunately, the pdf
generator I'm using doesn't have much of a concept of pagination, so I'm
trying to work that part out in PHP, generate multiple PDFs, then glue them
together. It's not working too well so far :)

------
ishi
Nice idea, I like it. It kinda "democratizes" the cheat-sheet generation
industry (as much as such an industry exists).

One thing that you should fix is the PDF download. When downloading a
cheatsheet the filename looks like someGibberish.pdf.part and Windows doesn't
know what to do with it. Should be: HumanReadableCheatsheetTitle.pdf instead.

~~~
DaveChild
Hi ishi. Glad to hear you like the idea :)

Thanks for letting me know about the filename issue. I'd not spotted that.
I've changed the filename to something more useful!

------
mapster
Great site and app. I made a cheatsheet builder for videos (vidinotes) -
thereby taking video stills, adding notes, and exporting as PDF. But I had too
many projects so I sold it.

------
DaveChild
Also, here's a link: <http://www.cheatography.com/>

